# Bulbophyllum facetum



## TDT (Sep 22, 2013)

Species from the Philippines - I'm pretty amazed that this plant is flowering in the middle of the Canadian prairies!! I received it in 2008 and this is the first flowering. It spent the summer outside on the north side of the house, copious amounts of rain water once or twice daily when things got hot and dry this August! 

No fragrance that I've detected (!) and of course has the cute mobile lip that rocks up and down.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 22, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 22, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2013)

Beautiful flower!

Interesting background.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 22, 2013)

wow and great photos.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2013)

very nice!!!!


----------



## Trithor (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice, kind of looks a bit similar to lobii?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice. Amazing photos!


----------



## TDT (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I leaned the cork mount against a box of thyme, and nestled the flower amongst a neighboring Coleus. The Coleus is one of a new Under the Sea series developed by the University of Saskatchewan; this one is 'Lime Shrimp'.


----------



## TDT (Sep 23, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Very nice, kind of looks a bit similar to lobii?



They're both in the Section Sestochilus, so that's probably why. This species is smaller than lobbii.
http://www.orchidspecies.com/bulblobbii.htm


----------



## Trithor (Sep 23, 2013)

TDT said:


> They're both in the Section Sestochilus, so that's probably why. This species is smaller than lobbii.
> http://www.orchidspecies.com/bulblobbii.htm



Tracey, thanks for the info.


----------



## ronan (Sep 23, 2013)

for me it's not facetum. red colors have to be much darker, and about the size, facetum is around 7cm. lobbii can be smaller or bigger, depending on what variety you're talking about.


----------



## Tom-DE (Sep 23, 2013)

I would not call it Bulbo. facetum either, The details of the flower, the color and markings, especially the the shape of lateral sepals are quite different.


----------



## TDT (Sep 23, 2013)

Now that I look carefully I can see obvious differences too! 
Bulbophyllum bataanensis is a candidate, which seems to be synonymous with lobbii.
http://www.orchidspecies.com/bulbbataanensis.htm

Actually, siamense looks like an even better fit.
http://www.orchidspecies.com/bulbsiamense.htm


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2013)

I like this species a lot, and have had trouble getting the "real faceatum". The last one turned out to be one of the other variants of lobii (sumatranum).

For AOS judging purposes they have lumped facetum and sumatranum under general lobii.

The subgenera sestochilus is realy hairsplit into a bunch of local color variants that in actuallity are probably not different enough to be species.


----------



## Tom-DE (Sep 23, 2013)

Rick said:


> For AOS judging purposes they have lumped facetum and sumatranum under general lobii.



Rick, are you in the AOS judging system(as a judge or a student)? I can see B.sumatranum could be treated as lobii since Kew is treating it as a syn., and they look a lot similar for the most part, however, Bulbo. facetum is an accepted individual species and it should not be treated as Bulbo. lobii. You can't award a B. facetum as B. lobii, SITF of AOS won't let that go through.


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2013)

Tom-DE said:


> Rick, are you in the AOS judging system(as a judge or a student)? I can see B.sumatranum could be treated as lobii since Kew is treating it as a syn., and they look a lot similar for the most part, however, Bulbo. facetum is an accepted individual species and it should not be treated as Bulbo. lobii. You can't award a B. facetum as B. lobii, SITF of AOS won't let that go through.



Not a student but frequent the centers and presented a sumatranum. Could be bad memory, but I thought multiple similar sestochilus "species" got lumped together under lobii (not just sumatranum).


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't think it is facetum either. Facetum has more starry shaped flowers with red mottling. This looks like a good siamense or cameronense..


----------



## TDT (Sep 26, 2013)

I think I'll add a second label as Bulb siamense. The dorsal of cameronense looks longer than on my plant (realizing that we could be looking at natural variations in Bulb lobbii). Thanks for the interest everyone!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 26, 2013)

How beautiful!!!


----------

